# Paramedic Education References - Ontario



## mariomike (4 Jun 2010)

This topic may be of educational interest.

Paramedic Education References - Ontario:

BLS Patient Care Standards:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/bls_patient.pdf

ALS Patient Care Standards:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/als_standards.pdf

ACP Study Guide and Sample Questions:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/acp_study.pdf

Advanced EMCA Study Guide and Sample Questions:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/aemca_study.pdf

Pre-hospital Emergency Care Syllabus:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/pcp_syllabus.pdf

"Quick Connect" Spinal Immobilisation System:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/spine_immobile.pdf

I.V. Monitoring Program:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/iv_monitor.pdf

Aeromedical Study Guide and Sample Questions:
http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/pdf/aero_study.pdf

Ambulance Act & Regulations 
Health Care Consent Act 
Regulated Health Professions Act 
Child & Family Service Act 
Coroner's Act 
Health Protection & Promotion Act 
Highway Traffic Act 
Mental Health Act 
Occupational Health & Safety Act 
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=97

Paramedic Response to Violence Against Women:
( Login required )
http://www.prvaw.ca/

T-EMS Medical Directives:
http://www.socpc.ca/newdirectives/Toronto%20Medical%20Directives%202009.pdf

Configuration of Zoll E-Series Defibrillator:
http://www.socpc.ca/pdf2/ConfigurationZollEseries20070206.pdf

Prescription and OTC Drug Guide for Paramedics:
http://www.socpc.ca/pdf3/Bag%20of%20Drugs%20Guide%202007.pdf

Drug Guide for Paramedics:
http://www.socpc.ca/pdf/Rob%20Theriault%20-%20drug%20descriptions%20(web).pdf

Internet Drug Index:
http://www.rxlist.com/script/main/hp.asp

Hospital for Sick Children - Child Physiology
http://www.aboutkidshealth.ca/HowTheBodyWorks/default.aspx

CPCRT Information Package:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/pdf/CPCRT_2010_Info_Package.pdf

National Occupational Competency Profile (NOCP):
http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx?ContentID=4&ContentTypeID=2

CME Content:
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=26

Equipment Training:
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=28

FTO Manual:
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=27

Ministry of Health Publications
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=30

ITLS Ontario:
http://www.itlsontario.com/itls/index.html

Study and Practice Material:
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/blogs/education1/?p=5


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2010)

Update:

Continuing Medical Education Content:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/cme-content.html

Driver Training Programs:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/driver-training.html

Equipment Training:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/equipment_training.html

Field Training Officer Content:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/fto-content.html

Ontario Acts and Laws:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/ont-acts-laws.html

Ministry of Health Publications:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/ministry-health.html

Musculoskeletal Disorder Prevention and Information:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/msd-prevention-info.html

Study and Practice Material:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/study-practice-material.html

External EMS Education and Internet Links:
http://torontoems.ca/edu-site/external-edu-links.html

( I also have the Standard Operating Procedures - SOP for Operations. It is a .pdf file. If anyone wants a copy, they can PM me. )


----------

